# Who does carpet installs?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't need a salesman just an installer that can remove padding and replace carpet. Need to be licensed and insured. Send me a pm or call 850-529-1335. Kelvin


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I use sherwin williams in ellyison field under 2.00 a sq foot carpet pading removal and install fast have a good selection in stock. Mostly sell to builders let me know i can hook you up with them


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought from Lowes and they did all the ripping and installing for like $79, cheap labor if you buy from them. I think they did a good job I'm happy with the work even 2 years later.


----------

